# Duyuru > Gündem >  Utandıran tablo!

## bozok

*Utandıran tablo!*  
** 
*Krizde sıkışan vatandaş 'dede yadigarı' İstiklal Madalyası'nı bile satıyor* 
Krizle birlikte paraya ihtiyacı olanlar eski eşyalarını antikacılara satmaya başladı. Son aylarda ekspertiz başvurularının arttığını söyleyen antikacılar "Eskiden halı, tablo gibi eşyalar gelirdi. şimdilerde İstiklal Madalyası, Kurtuluş Savaşı beratı bile geliyor" diyor. 
EKONOMİK krizle birlikte sıkıntıya düşenler soluğu antikacılarda alıyor. Evinde yıllarca sakladıkları ve aile yadigarı olarak gördükleri tarihi eşyaları satmaya başlayanların sayısında ciddi bir artış olduğunu söyleyen antikacılar son birkaç ay içinde ekspertiz başvurusunun 3 kata yakın arttığını belirtti. Vatandaşların dedelerinden kalan madalyaları, beratları dahi getirdiklerini söyleyen antikacılar, özellikle bankaların yakın döneme ait eşyaları topladıklarını ve koleksiyon oluşturduklarını kaydetti. Cezayir Antika ve Sanat Evi'nin Yöneticisi Dolunay Yalçın, krizle birlikte borcunu ödeyemez olanların nakit ihtiyacına girdiklerini, bununla birlikte ellerindeki eski ürünleri satışa çıkarmaya başladıklarını söyledi. "Aile yadigarı olarak gördükleri ve manevi bir değeri olan eşyaların artık maddi değerini öğrenmek istiyorlar" diye konuşan Yalçın, "Dedelerinden kalan değerli eşyaları torunlarına bırakmayı düşünenler, krizle birlikte ekspertizleri çağırıp antika değeri taşıdıklarına inandıkları eskilerinin manevi değerini öğrenmek istiyorlar" dedi. Geçmişte özellikle tabloların, değerli halıların yoğunlukla geldiğini söyleyen Yalçın, "Son 2-3 ay içerisinde gelenler arasında Osmanlı'nın son dönemlerine denk gelen eşyalar dikkat çekiyor. ürneğin kahve fincanı takımları, eski İstanbul resimleri, kağıt paralar, kamalar, piyanolar, mandolinler, sandalyeler, masalar, dolaplar, kılıçlar, haritalar gelenler arasında. Hatta İstiklal Madalyası, Kurtuluş Savaşı beratları bile getiriliyor" dedi. 
Bali Müzayede ve Antika şirketinin ortaklarından Hakan Bali de özellikle orta sınıf tabloların satışlarında artış yaşandığını bunun da krizin etkisinden kaynaklandığını belirtti. Bali, "Krize giren bazı koleksiyonerler ellerindeki orta halli tabloları satmakla nakit ihtiyacını karşılıyor. şu anda değeri 100 bin dolar olan bir tablo 70-80 bin dolara satılıyor. Antika eserlerde uzun vadede kesinlikle değer katlanırken krizle birlikte sıkıntıya düşenler zarara girebiliyor 

*Ekspertiz başvurusu krizde 3 kat arttı.*  
Geçen yıl günde yapılan ortalama ekspertiz başvurusunun 20-25 arasında gerçekleştiğini söyleyen Dolunay Yalçın, "Son 3-4 ay içerisinde bu sayı neredeyse 3 kat arttı ve 45-50'ye çıktı. Bazı günler bir günde 60 ekspertiz başvurusu alıyoruz" diye konuştu. Yalçın, "Başvuruları yapanların ağırlığını ise elindeki eşyanın değerini bilmeyen ve ilk kez satmayı düşünenler oluşturuyor" dedi.  
Kerim üLKER / VATAN 

*YENİDEN ERGENEKON.COM'UN YORUMU:* 
Her insanın yaratılışta, doğal hakları vardır. Bu haklar kısıtlanamaz, engellenemez. İnsanlar Allah'ın taktir ettiği bir süre içinde, yaşamak mecburiyetindedir. 
"*Can Azizdir*" demiş Atalar. Aziz olan can, tehlikeye düştüğünde leş ve domuz eti yemeye bile izin veren bir Din'in mensubuyuz. 
Hz. Muhammed (S.A.V.) *Ya Rabbi, küfürden ve fakirlikten sana sığınırım* diye dua etmiştir. 
*Allah kimseyi açlıkla terbiye etmesin*" diyerek dua etmemiz, imanımızın en büyük tehlikesi olan Fakirlikten korkumuzdur. 
üstad Necip Fazıl Kısakürek "*Destan*" şiirin de ;  
*Allah'ın on pulunu bekleye dursun on kul,*
*Bir kişiye tam dokuz, dokuz kişiye bir pul,*
*Kurt yapmaz bu taksimi kuzulara şah olsa* 
Yanlış politikalar ile Milletimiz yokluğa ve yoksulluğa mahkum edilmiştir. Yabancı Finans kurumları ve onun yerli işbirlikçileri, ülkemizi ve Milletimizi sömürmektedir. Devletimiz borç batağında. Yüz binlerce çalışan vatandaşımız Banka kredi kartı kuşatmasında. Her şey haciz altında 

*12.01.2009 / yenidenergenekon.com*

----------


## bozok

*Açlıktan ölecekti*

 
*Açlık ve kriz derse girdi...*
İlköğretim 4. sınıf öğrencisinin okula beslenme getirmediğini ve yemek yemediğini gören öğretmeni, bir aile dramını ortaya çıkardı

Amerika’da başlayan ve tüm dünyayı olduğu gibi Türkiye’yi de etkileyen ekonomik kriz, köyden kente herkesi vuruyor. İstanbul Samandıra’da 5 kişilik bir ailenin yaşadığı dram, ilköğretim 4. sınıf öğrencisi A.’nın okula beslenme getirmediğini ve yemek yemediğini gören öğretmen sayesinde ortaya çıktı. *’Niye yemek yemiyorsun’* sorusuna* “Aç değilim”* cevabını alan öğretmen biraz üsteleyince küçük A.* “Beslenme getiremiyorum çünkü yiyeceğimiz yok”* cevabını aldı.


*Salatalık ve domates istedi*
üğretmenleri A.’ya yiyecek olarak ilk ne istersin diye sorduğunda, *“Sadece salatalık ve domates”* derken, arkadaşlarının beslenmesinde gördüğü bu yiyeceklere imrendiğini söyledi. 10 yaşındaki A.’nın isteğini yerine getiren öğretmenler aileye yardım edebilmek için Ayışığı Derneği yetkilileriyle irtibata geçti. Dernek yetkilileri ve öğretmenler, A.’nın evine gittiklerinde yoksulluğa ve çaresizliği tanık oldular. Babaları vefat eden 4 çocuk sağır, dilsiz ve engelli anneleriyle virane bir evde yaşıyor; anne evlere temizliğe giderek evin 350 TL kirasını ödemeye ve çocuklarına bakmaya çalışıyordu. 


*Abisi okuldan ayrıldı*
Kazandığı para karınlarını dahi doyurmaya yetmeyince ailenin 14 yaşındaki büyük oğlu mecburen ilköğretim 8. sınıftan ayrılıp kuaförde çalışmaya başlamıştı. A. ve ilköğretim 2. sınıf öğrencisi kardeşi tüm zorluklara rağmen okurken, sara hastası kardeşleri ise parasızlıktan tedavi ettirilemiyordu. Ayışığı Yardım Derneği yetkilileri, çocukları sağlık kontrolünden geçirirken, aile hayırseverlerden yardım istedi.

Engelli anne ve 4 çocuğu doğru düzgün gelirleri olmamasına rağmen 350 TL kira ödeyip, hayatta kalmaya çalışıyorlar.



*13/01/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------

